# Welches Server Linux?



## fac3l3ss (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich möchte mir ein Server bauen, der folgendes können sollte:
- FTP-Server
- F@H
- Teamspeak-Server

Welches Linux sollte ich dafür verwenden?
Welches Programm für FTP?
Mit welchem Prog kann ich Linux dann mit Windows steuern?
Virenschutz?
Ein Athlon II X2 und 1-2 GB RAM reichen doch für Teamspeak+FTP?
Gibt es Tuts, Guides, Anleitungen wie man die Progs installiert und konfiguriert?
Danke im Vorraus.

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## lordofthe1337 (31. Dezember 2009)

Als OS am besten Debian Lenny (5.0)
FTP-Server anch Geschmack (z.B ProFTPD)
Zum Administrieren PuTTy
Virenschutz wird nicht benötigt (evtl ClamAV)


----------



## Hurrycane (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich schliesse mich meinem Vorredner an, was das BS angeht - Debian ist eine gute, stabile Wahl für Server.

Von FTP - egal mit welchem Programm - rate ich aber generell ab, das ist einfach zu unsicher - gerade für Linux Neulinge.
Ein SSH Server ist mit Debian leicht zu installieren, danach greift man dann eben mit WinSCP (WinSCP :: Was ist WinSCP) auf die Daten zu.
Vorteil hierbei ist, das man generell ohne Passwörter auskommt und auschliesslich mit Schlüsseln arbeitet.

Ob die Hardware reicht, hängt sehr von den verwendeten Codecs bei Teamspeak ab - und natürlich, wieviele Leute das TS gleichzeitig nutzen.
Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, das 10 Leute bei einem 25kbit Codec auf einem Athlon 64 X2 5000 keine nennenswerte Last erzeugen.
Bei 100 müsste man mal schauen 

Anleitungen und Tutorials gibts zuhauf - für Teamspeak sollte das beiligende Readme reichen, ansonsten zB [HowTo] TeamSpeak 2 - RC2 - Server (Deutsch/Englisch) - Unixboard.de


----------



## dot (31. Dezember 2009)

> Welches Linux sollte ich dafür verwenden?



Im Endeffekt ist die genutzte Distribution egal. Wenn du eine graphische Oberflaechse brauchst sowas wie Ubuntu, SuSE & Co. Kannst das aber natuerlich bei der Installation auch ohen Oberflaeche installieren. Debian funktioniert natuerlich genauso, nur ist da imo die Community die gerade in Sachen Anfaengersupport (Foren, Howtos, etc.) dahinter steht kleiner.



> Welches Programm für FTP?



proftpd / vsftpd



> Mit welchem Prog kann ich Linux dann mit Windows steuern?



- SSH
- VNC (Falls eine graphische Oberflaeche genutzt wird)



> Gibt es Tuts, Guides, Anleitungen wie man die Progs installiert und konfiguriert?



Google, Foren und dein Paketmanager sind deine Freunde


----------



## midnight (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich würd auch Debian nehmen, die Netinstall installiert standardmäßig am wenigsten Mist mit.
Als FTP reicht wie angesprochen proFTPd schon. Steuern kannst du das ganze über die Konsole über SSH, ein grafische Oberfläche ist unsinn, du musst eh nur deine paar Dienste kofigurieren und dann packst du das Ding nicht mehr an.
Was genau hast du mit dem FTP-Server vor? Soll der Daten im Internet anbieten? Weil dazu brauchts schon ordentliches Internet und dann sollte man evtl wirklich zu sftp greifen. Wenns ums Anbieten von Daten im Lan geht würde ich lieber Samba installieren.

so far


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Dezember 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Ich würd auch Debian nehmen, die Netinstall installiert standardmäßig am wenigsten Mist mit.
> Als FTP reicht wie angesprochen proFTPd schon. Steuern kannst du das ganze über die Konsole über SSH, ein grafische Oberfläche ist unsinn, du musst eh nur deine paar Dienste kofigurieren und dann packst du das Ding nicht mehr an.
> Was genau hast du mit dem FTP-Server vor? Soll der Daten im Internet anbieten? Weil dazu brauchts schon ordentliches Internet und dann sollte man evtl wirklich zu sftp greifen. Wenns ums Anbieten von Daten im Lan geht würde ich lieber Samba installieren.
> 
> so far


Teamspeak sollte über's Netz laufen.
FTP brauche ich für Backup, vielleicht hohle ich mir aber eine externe eSATA-HDD, dann halt nicht.
Thx @ alle die gepostet haben/noch posten werden

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## rebel4life (31. Dezember 2009)

pureftp ist auch gut.

Webmin für die einfache Administration von unterwegs bzw. zur Nutzung des Webtunnels. 

Murmur anstatt Teamspeak.


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Dezember 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> pureftp ist auch gut.
> 
> Webmin für die einfache Administration von unterwegs bzw. zur Nutzung des Webtunnels.
> 
> Murmur anstatt Teamspeak.


Nein, ich werde TS3 benutzen, dass steht fest.

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Bauer87 (4. Januar 2010)

Murmur? Heißt nicht nur der Mumble-Server für Windows so?

Zu ftp: Ich finde den vsftpd am einfachsten. Der erstellt ein Verzeichnis /home/ftp und shared alles, was da drin liegt. Das ist dann auch eine sichere Möglichkeit, da man über ftp so nicht an den Rest des Systems ran kommt.


----------



## rebel4life (4. Januar 2010)

Murmur ist der Server, Mumble der Client.


----------



## Bauer87 (4. Januar 2010)

OK. Debian nennt das Paket nämlich ‚mumble-server‘. Aber hast recht, schon in der Beschreibung des Pakets steht Murmur. Gegenüber TS2 hätte ich das auch auf jeden Fall vorgezogen. Wie das jetzt mit TS3 aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Dorni (4. Januar 2010)

Also ich bin selbst nicht sehr bewandert in Linux, aber habe es auf mein Root Server ohne sehr viel Hilfe geschafft folgendes zu installieren:
-2x Gameserver
-Apache
-Php
-phpMyAdmin
-proftpd
-TS3

Als OS benutzer ich Debian Lenny und muss sagen das ich mir bei Windows wünschen würde Programme so leicht und schnell zu installieren!! Es ist der Hammer wie simpel es ist und wie eigenständig das OS arbeitet. Den Root server den du gesagt hast, reicht vollkommen.


----------



## bingo88 (7. Januar 2010)

Ubuntu Server ist auch recht brauchbar, nutze das Privat und in einer Produktionsumgebung. Basiert auf Debian.


----------



## midnight (7. Januar 2010)

Ja ich setze auch Ubuntu Server ein - wobei es echt kaum Unterschiede zum "echten" Debian gibt. Es kommen halt öfter Updates. Bis bei Debian irgdendwas als stabil gilt ist es an sich schon wieder veraltet.

so far


----------



## Bauer87 (7. Januar 2010)

Für Server halte ich den Root-Account für sehr wichtig. Auf dem Desktop ist aber Ubuntu in der Tat viel angenehmer. Wbei mir auch hier die mangelnde Unterscheidung zwischen User und Administrator fehlt.


----------



## Kadauz (7. Januar 2010)

Ich kann CentOS empfehlen. ISt die freie Variante von Red Hat Linux. Sau stabil und längster Support der freien Distris.


----------

